# peut on tromper tiger?



## deuns0615 (22 Avril 2007)

bonjour à tous et merci d'avoir pris le temps de ne serais-ce que lire ce message...

je vous apprend rien en affirmant qu'on peut copier/coller une application et ainsi en avoir deux instances (la deuxieme s'appellera automatiquement "copie de...", ce qui peut servir parfois quand on travaille dans l'audio et qu'on a besoin de plus que ce qu'offre une seule instance... 

mais au fond à part ouvrir une nouvelle fenetre...le système ne fera pas de différence entre une appli et sa copie, mais il fait une différence par contre entre la version 1.5 et la version 2 de cette appli... comme si elles étaient completement differentes, donc il leur assigne par exemple à chacune une certaine quantité de mémoire ce qui n'arrive pas dans le cas de la copie... 
ma question est comment faire tout simplement croire au système d'exploitation qu'il s'agit d'une toute autre application, et non pas une copie? (par une commande terminal?) afin qu'il la considére à part entière, ce qui décoincerait largement mon inextricable probleme que je ne vous énoncerai pas ici car ça n'aurait pas grand interet, vu que la seule et unique solution est celle que je vous demande... ou alors d'etre moi meme le concepteur de cette appli, ce qui serait dur vu que je n'y connais rien en programmation... 
merci!


----------



## p4bl0 (23 Avril 2007)

deuns0615 a dit:


> bonjour à tous et merci d'avoir pris le temps de ne serais-ce que lire ce message...
> 
> je vous apprend rien en affirmant qu'on peut copier/coller une application et ainsi en avoir deux instances (la deuxieme s'appellera automatiquement "copie de...", ce qui peut servir parfois quand on travaille dans l'audio et qu'on a besoin de plus que ce qu'offre une seule instance...
> 
> ...


En modifiant le fichier info.plist pour changer tout les identifier (chaine du genre com.company.appli en com.company.copy.appli par exemple)


----------



## da capo (23 Avril 2007)

en utilisant deux machines :-"


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Avril 2007)

Bonsoir et bienvenue sur MacG&#233;'  !


:mouais: Je n'ai pas remarqu&#233; qu'en dupliquant une application on avait une confusion des ressources entre les instances des deux copies au moment de l'ex&#233;cution.

Je viens de refaire quelques essais avec des applications du dossier /Applications/, et j'ai pu noter qu'au contraire chaque instance poss&#232;dait bien sa propre m&#233;moire, sa propre ic&#244;ne dans le Dock, et pouvait &#234;tre param&#233;tr&#233;e de mani&#232;re diff&#233;rente en cours de fonctionnement.

Mais peut-&#234;tre es-tu dans un cas particulier... De quelle application parles-tu ?


----------



## deuns0615 (23 Avril 2007)

un énorme merci pour avoir répondu!

 l'application qui m'embete s'appelle kontakt 2, en gros c'est un sampleur virtuel
ce sampleur utilise le "direct from disk", au lieu de charger la totalité des samples dans la ram il n'en charge que les premières millisecondes, et streame le reste directement à partir du disque, ce qui permet de "charger" de nombreux samples sans utiliser toute la ram...
selon les concepteurs (native instruments) tant que l'architecture de leur sampleur sera basée sur du 32 bits et non du 64, la limite de chargement sera toujours la même, il semble donc selon les dires de NI que tout dépendrait de l'utilisation de la ram ce qui m'amène à penser qu'ils n'ont pas réellement testé leur machine à 100% car quand moi j'observe le moniteur d'activité de tiger alors que le sampleur est plein, je constate que la ram est quasi inutilisée, genre 1 giga... sur 6! (en réalité grace au direct from disk, je peux avoir 2 gigas de samples prets à l'emploi, mais dont seulement 130 mégas sont réellement chargés dans la ram) mais la machine plante quand même... car elle considère que 2 gigas d'"objets" sont utilisés...je pense que c'est une erreur de conception...
donc comme je ne travaille pas chez NI, et qu'ils répondent à coté, j'ai cherché d'autres solutions... 
 - j'ai donc essayé de copier coller kontakt 2 et de voir si dans la seconde instance il était possible de recharger la même quantité de samples, effectivement une autre fenetre s'ouvre, paramétrable independamment, avec son propre icone dans le doc, mais malheureusement il semble que les deux instances se comportent comme une seule au moment de charger les samples donc il est impossible de dépasser ces 130 mégas de samples réellement chargés dans la ram (qui correspondent à 2 gigas d'"objets"), même répartis dans les deux, par exemple si j'en met 120 dans l'une, l'autre n'en acceptera que 10... 
 - par contre je me suis rendu compte que si au moment où kontakt 2 est à 1 mega d'être plein (et que donc il n'a pas encore tout fait planter)  je peux alors charger kontakt 1.5, que le systeme reconnait comme une autre application, et cela me permet de charger une nouvelle fois une énorme quantité de samples... voilà donc la solution...
mais mon probleme est que la version 1.5 ne possède pas les atouts de la version 2, donc je cherche un moyen de faire croire au système que la copie de Kontakt 2 est une nouvelle appli (comme la 1.5) pour pouvoir y charger à nouveau une grosse quantité de samples...

jusqu'à présent la seule méthode qui existait pour avoir cette quantité de samples à disposition était de répartir ces samples sur des PC esclaves reliés en ADAT et commandés par un MAC maitre, mais c'était avant que des machines embarquant 8 gigas de RAM existent, avant les quadricoeurs à 3g, avant même le direct from disk, aujourd'hui la solution est surement bien plus simple, je la caresse du bout des doigts 

d'ailleurs j'ai deja réussi à avoir 4 gigas de samples prets à l'emploi... mais à quel prix! 
je les ai répartis sur un kontakt 2 et un kontant 1.5 en stand alone, et un kontakt 2 et un kontakt 1.5 hébergés en tant que plug-in VST dans le Bidule de Plogue, le système les voyait comme 4 applis differentes, voilà pourquoi j'ai réussi à charger autant de samples...
ça serait plus simple avec une combine qui bluffe le systeme et lui fait croire qu'à chaque nouvelle copie il s'agit d'une nouvelle appli, non? dans ce cas plus besoin d'hote, ni de se servir de deux versions differentes...


alors qu'en est il de cette solution:



p4bl0 a dit:


> En modifiant le fichier info.plist pour changer tout les identifier (chaine du genre com.company.appli en com.company.copy.appli par exemple)



ça m'a l'air interressant mais je vous avoue que je ne sais pas ou se trouve ce genre de fichiers... P4blo que faudrait il faire au juste? c'est compliqué pour un "j'y connais rien" comme moi?

encore merci pour votre patience et vos réponses, je sais que mon histoire est saugrenue...


----------



## NightWalker (23 Avril 2007)

Je ne pense pas que ce soit un problème avec le système, car pour lui ce sont bien deux applications indépendantes. En fait, Unix protège automatiquement la zone mémoire de chaque application. En revanche, il n'est pas impossible que pour travailler, les deux applications accèdent aux mêmes fichiers de travail temporaires. Dans ce cas lorsque la copie de l'application est lancée, elle va trouver les mêmes informations créées par la première application. 

Tu peux par exemple essayer de lancer les deux applications sur deux sessions différentes, normalement ça devrait marcher. Car même si les deux applications vont chercher le même nom de fichier temporaire, ils ne se retrouvent pas dans le même dossier "User".

D'ailleurs tu peux véfiier avec "Moniteur d'activité" (Applications/Utilitaires) la présence des deux applications en mémoire.


----------



## p4bl0 (23 Avril 2007)

NightWalker a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que ce soit un probl&#232;me avec le syst&#232;me, car pour lui ce sont bien deux applications ind&#233;pendantes. En fait, Unix prot&#232;ge automatiquement la zone m&#233;moire de chaque application. En revanche, il n'est pas impossible que pour travailler, les deux applications acc&#232;dent aux m&#234;mes fichiers de travail temporaires. Dans ce cas lorsque la copie de l'application est lanc&#233;e, elle va trouver les m&#234;mes informations cr&#233;&#233;es par la premi&#232;re application.
> 
> Tu peux par exemple essayer de lancer les deux applications sur deux sessions diff&#233;rentes, normalement &#231;a devrait marcher. Car m&#234;me si les deux applications vont chercher le m&#234;me nom de fichier temporaire, ils ne se retrouvent pas dans le m&#234;me dossier "User".
> 
> D'ailleurs tu peux v&#233;fiier avec "Moniteur d'activit&#233;" (Applications/Utilitaires) la pr&#233;sence des deux applications en m&#233;moire.


Oui mais je pense qu'il veut lancer les deux appli sur la m&#234;me session 

Sur l'application copi&#233;, tu fait clique droit > "Afficher le contenu du paquet" puis dans Contents il y a un fichier nomm&#233; info.plist

Ouvre le dans TextEdit et passe en mode Texte seul si ce n'est pas fait (maj+pomme+t) et cherche (pomme+f) "<key>CFBundleIdentifier</key>", &#224; la ligne d'en dessous tu va avoir quelque chose du genre "<string>tld.company.Appli</string>", ben remplace le par "<string>tld.company.Appli.copy</string>", &#231;a devrait fonctionner. En tout cas &#231;a fonctionne avec les petites appli 

*Piaf :* je viens de lire la ton grand post. Je ne sais pas si ce que tu cherche &#224; faire &#224; un sens, et apparemment c'ets sur une grosse appli pas forcement Cocoa, donc je ne sais pas trop comment &#231;a peut se passer ! Donc essaye si tu veux ce que je te propose, mais je ne promet rien !


----------



## flotow (23 Avril 2007)

mais ca, ca ne fonctionne pas avec Azureus... (machine Java en cause?)


----------



## NightWalker (23 Avril 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Oui mais je pense qu'il veut lancer les deux appli sur la même session



Oui je sais... c'était juste pour vérifier que l'appli utilise bien un fichier temporaire nominatif et pas un fichier temporaire indexé... Avec ce dernier, on ne doit pas avoir de problème de lancer l'application plusieurs fois...


----------



## deuns0615 (25 Avril 2007)

re-merci pour vos réponses!

 donc p4blo j'ai changé l'identifier mais ça n'a pas résolu mon problème... 

j'ai également lancé kontakt depuis une autre session, et on me demande de choisir un nouveau répertoire, je choisis un nouveau répertoire, il installe des fichiers dedans, et lorsque je lance la copie de kontakt 2 il ne me demande plus rien et travaille dans le même répertoire nouvellement créé.
alors j'ai lancé les deux kontakts en même temps, ce qui m'a permis de choisir un repertoire pour chacune des deux applis, ainsi chaque kontakt 2 a créé ses propres fichiers dans son propre répertoire
mais ça n'a pas changé mon probleme... je charge le premier, et le deuxième agit comme s'il était deja plein, alors que ma RAM est inutilisée... grrrrr!  

j'ai remarqué d'ailleurs que la version démo de kontakt 2 donne les mêmes résultats... on dirait que toutes ces versions tant qu'elles restent kontakt 2 (démo ou copy) mettent obligatoirement des infos en commun mais pas dans ce repertoire apparemment
alors qu'une autre version 1.5 se comporte comme une nouvelle appli totalement étrangère que je peux remplir de samples comme si de rien n'était...

mais alors qu'est-ce qui fait donc la difference? est-ce un millier de fichiers éparpillés de partout? est-ce que changer seulement un répertoire de travail devrait logiquement résoudre l'histoire? dans ce cas je fais fausse route car ça n'a pas changé mon probleme...

je me disais: puisque c'est un probleme de RAM, que apparemment lorsque kontakt 2 décide que c'est trop, tout sera bloqué que ce soit pour une copie de kontakt 2 ou la version démo... surement que s'il y'a un truc à changer, c'est comment K2 utilise la RAM, il faudrait modifier ça à chaque fois differemment pour chaque nouvelle instance, pour donner à chaque nouvelle copie une quantité de RAM non utilisée... est-ce que c'est possible? faudrait-il rentrer dans le programme ou existe t'il d'autres moyens?

ce qui est fou c'est que lorsque K2 est saturé, le systeme lui même commence à déconner! les lettres du finder s'affichent bizarrement et il n'est plus possible de lancer une appli... par contre si je retire ne serais-ce qu'1 mega de samples dans K2, tout rentre dans l'ordre... alors que ma RAM dans les deux cas est inutilisée... pourquoi donc? c'est bien qu'il y a un probleme à ce niveau, non? 

la solution à mon probleme serait d'avoir plusieurs differents sampleurs (K2, K1.5, Halion, Giga studio) et de les lancer en même temps, là j'uliserais vraiment toute la RAM qui m'est disponible, mais je suis sur de pouvoir m'arranger avec seulement K2... 

aidez moi please!

encore un grand merci pour votre patience...


----------



## Warflo (30 Avril 2007)

Tu peux peut-être envoyer un mail au support de l'application en leur expliquant ton problème ?...


----------



## deuns0615 (2 Mai 2007)

j'ai écrit moultes requetes aupres des principaux interréssés chez NI... ils me répondent ce qu'ils peuvent, c'est à dire que l'appli est limitée à cause de l'architecture 32 bits.... 

ceci dit grace aux deux trois trucs que j'ai appris sur ce forum (merci p4blo!) j'ai réussi à rentrer dans le programme et à faire en sorte que l'appli copiée apparaisse comme une nouvelle appli, en remplaçant dans le texte du programme tous les "kontakt2" par des "kontakt3" dans tous les fichiers exec que j'ai trouvé dans le contenu du paquet... (j'avoue que je me suis jeté sans filet, j'aurais pu faire n'importe quoi) 
je pense que l'appli copiée est bien perçue comme une nouvelle appli, parcequ'on me demande de l'autoriser quand je la lance, alors que l'autorisation de l'appli originelle est elle, toujours active... 
mais le malheur est que mon probleme reste le même... quand l'appli originelle est pleine, l'appli copiée est pleine aussi...
pourquoi?
est-ce que c'est parcequ'elles partagent des fichiers en commun que je n'aurais pas repérés?
comment fonctionne l'adressage de la mémoire, RAM et virtuelle?
pourquoi lorsque l'appli originelle a utilisé la quantité de RAM qui lui est dédiée, l'appli copiée n'a plus de RAM à disposition?

finalement, même s'il n'y a pas de solution immédiate, j'aimerais quand même comprendre ce qui se passe... pour pas rester totalement ignorant...

merci et bon 1er mai, messieurs...


----------



## deuns0615 (5 Mai 2007)

[ hors sujet : utilisez les messages priv&#233;s svp ]

bon, serieusement...

je sais que je parle d'une appli que personne connait, et que ca a plus rien a voir avec tiger (d'ailleurs je m'en suis rendu compte grace a vous) mais vous savez en me lisant et me repondant vous m'apprenez des choses... je voudrais bien en savoir plus parceque mine de rien j'avance...

j'ai donc compris grace a vous tous (sauf tatouille) que le probleme ne venait ni de tiger ni de l'appli K2
en fait pour avoir de grosses quantites de samples a disposition tout en economisant la ram, K2 utilise un genre d'appli qui se loge dans bibliotheque/application suport/etc...
apparemment c'est un paquet qui porte le nom DFD_1_5_bundle (je vous le laisse en piece jointe).
DFD pour direct from disc, en fait cette sous-appli charge les premieres milisecondes d'un sample dans la ram et attend en quelque sorte que le sample soit solicite pour streamer le reste directement sur le disque.

en trifouillant dans le paquet de K2 copy je me suis rendu compte que la copie se servait du meme prog DFD, et donc que c'etait lui la source du probleme 
en effet si l'appli copiee dispose bien de ses propres ressources en RAM, par contre elle ne dispose pas de sa propre sous-appli DFD qui fait le boulot de streaming, d'ou bloquage quand les deux K2 se servent en meme temps du meme fichier DFD, je suis clair la? meme pour tatouille?

ensuite

j'ai copie colle le fichier DFD, je lui ai donne un autre nom, ensuite j'ai fait en sorte que le K2 copy s'adresse a lui et pas au fichier d'origine

mais la par contre le DFD copy ne dispose pas de ses propres ressources je crois (peut etre a tort a vous de me dire) que l'allocation memoire est la meme entre le DFD d'origine et le copie

je voudrais reussir a modifier legerement le fichier DFD copie pour le rendre independant, je veux dire changer plus que le nom, il faudrait changer l'allocation memoire, non?

si au moins quelqu'un voulait bien m'expliquer si je me plante....

mais pas comme tatouille, vous savez.. plutot en utilisant cette methode qui s'appelle la pedagogie, le respect de ceux qui ne sont encore que novices..... parcequ'il y a tellement de choses a faire en ce bas monde...c'est parfait que chacun ait ses competences   tatouille est puceau, mais en contrepartie il sait se servir d'un ordi, c'est super...

bon ben merci quand meme...

@+


----------

